# Blakkstone Hexx Indi band finals Oct 29th 8 PM



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Its true we made the finals of the Axe Music Indie Band Challenge being held at Sidetracks Stage and Grill in Calgary Alberta.
We are back on stage on Oct 29th at 8PM.

Info on BSH
Blakkstone Hexx is a four piece rock band out of Airdrie Alberta. Formed in February 2012 Al x, Lemmy Les and Stacey have been gigging around Southern Alberta at over 30 different venues and over 100 shows. We play mainly covers that we Hexx them up for maXX FUN. We introduced the single UNWIND two years ago and have added more originals to our sets. We are currently writing songs for a forthcoming studio album. We intend to stay in the cover circuit and add Indie circuit venues more and more as our focus shifts towards original live music.

Promo Video Shot live at the Kinghead Pub Calgary
[video=youtube;0YXXYE5ISUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YXXYE5ISUU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Webpage
http://blakkstonehexx.wix.com/blakkstonehexx


----------

